# Ocean Avenue Pier-Melbourne Beach



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like it is open to me.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't lie to me you know I am gonna check.   I will stop by this AM and see I didn't think it was so I have been fishing north of 192 or south of Ocean Ave.
I will let you all know if Melbourne Beaches Finest wouldn't let me fish this AM.   
Thanks 

P/S check this out :
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2325&stateid=12 

Who is collecting the info for these guy's
Blue marlin in the species caught their  Wouldn't that be grand and I wonder when the Pier prices go up.  
Maybe I should collect the cash at the end of the Pier


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well you did not lie it is .  You have to go and check out the cleaning station they 
installed at the end of the Pier. Very nice job on the renovation of the pier . Hope to put that cleaning station to good use .


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Hope it is a large station, will need one to clean all of those marlin.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Gonna be there at first light in the AM .
Let you know if the Marlin fits on the station.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Was there at first light caught (2) ladies about 20" (2) small spec's under 12" and a couple catfish .  No wall hangers.  
Used live shrimp water a moderate chop. 
Did not get to use the station today but I will.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man forget coming ta Fl for a drummie. If I can catch a Marlin from a pier I'm there.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

No charge to fish either  If I catch one there I think I will hit the front page of every newspaper in the US of A.  I guess we will have to bring out the terminal tackle.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Think this would work?


> Check out Wal-Mart for inexpensive
> rod and reel combos. The Zebco Rhino
> looks decent and already loaded with
> line for $40.


----------

